# Oh, look! It's the ANHC Homebrew Competition!



## Mr. No-Tip (24/3/14)

It’s time again for the ANHC Homebrew Competition. This year’s conference theme is centred around the four ingredients: Water, Malt, Hops and Yeast.

But what’s the fifth ingredient? The fifth ingredient is YOU.

Homebrewers live on the bleeding edge. We’re Martin Brewther pasting our recipes to the church doors of convention. We’re Christopher Columbeer in a world of flat beer obsessives. We’re Isaac Brewton as the cider apple drops on our head. We’re the BIABers and No Chillers in a three vessel world. By all accounts, we INVENTED American Brown Ale…but we can do better. This year, the fifth ingredient is truly YOU.

Send us your best alternative beer recipe and your beer could be served up in front of the keenest amateur and professional brewers from around the country and around the world.

We’re still ironing out some of the finer details, but we wanted to give you as much notice as possible...

*What's up for grabs?*

If your beer is chosen by our judging panel, you'll receive a swathe of benefits:

We'll feature your story on the ANHC blog;
You'll be funded to rebrew the beer;
You're beer will feature in a breakout session at the conference; and
*You'll receive a ticket to the conference day sessions and club night.*
*Here’s your essential ingredients:*

Brew a beer that’s based in tradition, but steps away through the use of your own unique ingredients – fruit – spices – thrash metal – tears of a virgin puppy – whatever works for you and speaks to you as a brewer.

Base the beer in a BJCP style. We need a baseline from which to judge your beer. Beers will be judged as specialties, and with a weighting towards the impact of the magic fifth ingredient, rather than the BJCP guidelines.

Be prepared to tell a story about the beer – what does this special ingredient mean to you? Why is this beer the next level for homebrewing? How much does your better half love beer since you added *insert outlandish ingredient here*?

*Your entries must be received in Canberra by midday, Saturday June 14, 2014.* If you’re posting from interstate, this means it needs to arrive by Friday June 13. Why not get together with your club and send a group package?
*Specific details will carbonate in the coming months, including:*

The entry form
The ‘send to’ address
The impressive and professional judging panel
If you have any questions or would like to be notified when the final details are announced, email [email protected]



Cross posted from the ANHC website.


----------



## Yob (24/3/14)

hmmm, Heather Ale 3?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (24/3/14)

Yob said:


> hmmm, Heather Ale 3?


Do it!


----------



## Yob (24/3/14)

Ha! I just might mate... Citymorgue is polishing off my Heather Ale 2 that I brewed 12 months ago and thinks it's a fine drop... damn, shouldnt have gotten rid of my single batch MT :lol:

Got a spare bed?


----------



## MartinOC (24/3/14)

Right now I'm wondering how many virgin puppies I have to thrash with a studded belt to get the right balance of tears..

I shall have to experiment... :wacko:


----------



## Yob (25/3/14)

Whip it.. Whip it real good


----------



## sp0rk (25/3/14)

Maybe it's time to experiment with bacon beer again...


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (27/3/14)

All, I may have forgotten an important detail in the initial post. The winning brewer will receive a ticket to the conference day sessions and club night.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (5/5/14)

*Reminder! Reminder! Time is running out! *

Don't forget that entries have to be received by Friday June 13, so you'll need to get brewing soon if you're going to make it.

https://vimeo.com/92128963

Stuck for ideas? There's been some great articles on gruit lately:


Zythophile's "Was it ever Gruit Britain?"
Mad Fermentationalist's "Gruit and other hopless beers"
BYO's article on gruit

What about something a bit more approachable? BYO has great articles on Fruit and Chocolate.


----------



## geneabovill (6/5/14)

I ran out of puppy tears making my last California Common. Will lizard semen suffice?


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/5/14)

Mr. No-Tip, I tried to register for the comp through Compmaster however when you go through the registration process you end up at an entry screen with a payment pending notification and it says the entry is pending, you can't process through paypal for a $0 amount either.
Is the entry valid and processed or is the processing dependent on the paypal payment of zero dollars.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (8/5/14)

Thanks for the feedback Andrew. I've marked your entry as 'paid' now and hopefully it reflects that way at your end. Please PM me if you have any questions or further issues.

For anyone else, this tool is based around standard comps that have an entry fee, wheras this comp is free. I'll talk to Andy to see if we can make this a bit simplee, but in the meantime, if you enter and see your entry is 'payment pending', please consider it included in the comp.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (8/5/14)

The 'pay' issue above should now be resolved. PM me with any issues.


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/5/14)

Thanks for the fast fix up Mr. No-Tip, just so you know some of he writing on the label that is to be fixed to the bottle disappears off the edge of the label.


----------



## brendanos (16/5/14)

How much beer do you need?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (16/5/14)

For the comp? Standard fare - a 500-750ml bottle.

The winner will need to be able to rebrew and provide a corny full.


----------



## Lochem (27/5/14)

hi,
im just wondering (since this is my first time shipping a bottle) what is the best/most recommended method of posting a glass bottle of potential award-winning homebrew??

i would wrap her in four blankets if i could but the kids would be cold at night!!  :unsure:


----------



## Yob (27/5/14)

The post office has bottle parcels you fold up,not cheap but they're great for longnecks


----------



## Donske (27/5/14)

Lochem said:


> hi,
> im just wondering (since this is my first time shipping a bottle) what is the best/most recommended method of posting a glass bottle of potential award-winning homebrew??
> 
> i would wrap her in four blankets if i could but the kids would be cold at night!!  :unsure:


90 or 100mm PVC pipe mate, surely you can get your hands on a foot of it, pack it tight with shredded paper and tape the end up tight with thick tape if you can't get end caps.

If the bottle breaks packed like that then auspost have been using it as a football (which may or may not happen).


----------



## Lochem (27/5/14)

Donske said:


> 90 or 100mm PVC pipe mate, surely you can get your hands on a foot of it, pack it tight with shredded paper and tape the end up tight with thick tape if you can't get end caps.
> 
> If the bottle breaks packed like that then auspost have been using it as a football (which may or may not happen).


Sounds good enough, thanks donske


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (27/5/14)

No practical suggestions from me, but maybe some contingency ones:

Send a couple bottles a day apart.
Send it sooner rather than later, so we can tell you if it arrives broken.

Both seem like fairly ineffective, ten to midnight, slightly inebriated, stupid suggestions, on reflection. Go with the postage suggestions above and pray to the beer gods!


----------



## Lochem (28/5/14)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> No practical suggestions from me, but maybe some contingency ones:
> 
> Send a couple bottles a day apart.
> Send it sooner rather than later, so we can tell you if it arrives broken.
> ...


Sounds like youre just looking for an excuse to get extra bottles of my potentially award-winning homebrew, Mr No-Tip.
:wink:


----------



## brendanos (6/6/14)

FWIW the single bottle wine boxes at Aus Post are $3.85 - pretty good value IMO. Most working Australians would earn that in a few minutes - probably a lot better value than the money (and more importantly time) it would take to fashion your own packaging (unless you're a die hard Aussie Home Packager)


----------



## Lochem (11/6/14)

brendanos said:


> FWIW the single bottle wine boxes at Aus Post are $3.85 - pretty good value IMO. Most working Australians would earn that in a few minutes - probably a lot better value than the money (and more importantly time) it would take to fashion your own packaging (unless you're a die hard Aussie Home Packager)



I sent mine in one of those wine boxes. They're really sturdy.

Will the results of the judging be posted on the compmaster just like any other competition?
Is there only one winner due to all entries falling under the same category?


----------

